# Where can I get a roof rack installed



## vinnyv11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everybody.  I am trying to see what deals are out there currently for ski racks and I came to the conclusion that even if I find a great price somewhere how do I get a roof rack and ski rack installed?  Anybody have any advice about where I can go to get a roof rack and ski rack installed onto my CR-V.  I know I can get the dealer to put a roof rack on but I really wanted to go with a Thule rack which I doubt they would install.  Any advice here would be appreciated.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 9, 2011)

um, probably want to get a stock roof rack installed and then mount the thule to the stock rack....I'm pretty sure thats how is usually works.


----------



## KD7000 (Mar 9, 2011)

If your car has the factory rails already on it, just bolt on the appropriate set of Thule crossbars and go from there.  

If you don't have factory rails, then buy the appropriate set of Aero feet, or whatever the current tech is.

A rack install is completely DIY. I'm not sure why you think you need a dealer or anyone else to do this.  Unless you're talking about having the Honda dealer install a set of rails onto a CRV with a smooth roof.  I guarantee that won't be worth the price they'll charge you.

Rack Attack has a pretty good rack finder tool.  http://www.rackattack.com/


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you have any sort of rack installed on your car already, or nothing at all (just a flat roof)?  Have you checked out Thule.com to see what they have available for your car?  All of their products that I've seen are designed to be installed by the end user, usually with no tools required.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Do you have any sort of rack installed on your car already, or nothing at all (just a flat roof)?  Have you checked out Thule.com to see what they have available for your car?  All of their products that I've seen are designed to be installed by the end user, usually with no tools required.



if you are at all mechanically inclined it is pretty easy.  I have  a CRV and installed the honda rails, it is 4 screws.  then you can simply attach the rack (thule or any ski rack) to the factory rails and you are ready to go.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 9, 2011)

What year CRV do you have?  I have an 2008 CRV and installed a Yakima rack on it. I love it. You can do it yourself even if you're not mechanically inclined.  It's dead easy (they're all easy, Yakima, Thule, or Honda).

The nice thing about the Yakima system is that the "landing pads" are mounted to the factory mount points and stay in place.  The crossbars can be attached or detached from the landing pads in less than five minutes.  The landing pads have snap on covers that keep them clean and neat when the crossbars are not installed.  I love this system because you don't have to worry about wind noise from the rack unless you are actually using it.

If you go the Yakima route, you'll need the four landing pads, four control towers, two crossbars, and a set of ski attachments with the clamps for the crossbars.  Everything but the landing pads can be removed without tools in just a couple of minutes.

All this is assuming you've got a naked roof. If you've already got the factory crossbars, you just need a ski attachment with the clamps for a Honda rack.  There are lots of good options for this.  Obviously, this route is not as easily removable if that's important to you.

Good luck!


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everybody.  It sounds like everyone thinks this is simple.  I wasn't sure how difficult the install job was and didn't know if it was appropriately a DIY.  My CR-V is a 2010 with nothing on it so I need to install the whole thing I guess.  Any special tools I need or is it just the basics?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

this is an older model year  but shouldn't be too different. will give you an idea on installing the factory rails.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

Has too be expensive from the dealership though?


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 10, 2011)

the dealer rack is expensive. Here's a link to a good Honda source that discounts heavily, I've bought things for my Element recently, prices are good and they ship the same day. 
http://www.handa-accessories.com/crvext07.html

The base rack is still close to $200 even on sale and the ski attachment another $120. 
The Honda cross bars are very good quality.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

pretty sure i got my crv rack here. i've also gotten other stuff from them and have always been happy with the price and service.

http://www.etrailer.com/roof-2010_Honda_CR-V.htm


----------

